
The Genesis of Blame - diodorus
https://www.lrb.co.uk/v40/n05/anne-enright/the-genesis-of-blame
======
heuan
Not sure if this is a good comment, it is just two questions:

Are there good quality articles like this about the quran? (would they give a
background to attitudes in places were islam is common)

Also, does this sort of article feed a personal interest in the subject or do
they explain something about the psyche of modern people? (i assume not many
people are influenced by these ideas in the north america/europe today)

